# SPL bass in the house? Dream Bass Room



## Truconcept (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,
I like driving and listening to music
but sometimes i really don't wanna pull out my car 2 get my bass fix
i can't listen in my driveway, the old black lady next door said if i break one of the plates on her wall im dead

i am interested in doing an inhome subwoofer build
my dream is a sauna size room with car audio quality sound/bass inside of it
in a perfect world this room would be completely soundproof on the outside (4 the neighbors)
this means making the room ported a no go
i was thinking of a sealed room with a 18 and a nice chair, laptop hookup ect.
loudness of bass is a must i want my eyes 2 jiggle like in the car

im guessing 140db in this way would be difficult
alot of questions could come into play like getting air inside so i don't die after a hour too


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Can't help with the room, but got 600 bucks? Build two tuba home theaters. The THT from bill fitzmaurice will rock your living room with 120db 25-100 hertz. Two will be amazing. Not enough? Build four. Around 1200 bucks includes the amplification for four of those monsters.it won't do 140 in a living room but it will pound you mercilessly.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Having a perfect air seal in your room is not the only thing that you need to isolate bass and unfortunately there are many considerations that make this project completely impractical. You might be able to get bass loud enough to satisfy your cravings, but you cannot isolate it from the neighbors without building the equivalent of a recording studio and spending many tens of thousands of dollars.

It would be nice to have though.


----------



## Truconcept (Jan 7, 2013)

if i could get this project done for under $4,000 
i would make some serious plans 
seeing how thats about the cost of a cheap car audio car and the build

i was thinking about sound deadening the closet sized room 
like a recording studio
i hoped the cost of the deadening wouldnt be that much since the rooms so small

I really want 2 take a subwoofer box in a sauna
just 2 get an idea of how much the wood kills the sound on the outside
If the sauna does well I could easily buy one prebuilt without the heating option
for under $1000 

any input is appreciated thanks!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You would have to build a room in a room then decouple the **** out of it. Your outer room would ideally be... concrete.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't forget: You must run at least (2) Dedicated Lines 20 Amperes (Big 3 for Home).


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe all your bass needs could be found here. 

http://ibsubwoofers.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

robert_wrath said:


> Don't forget: You must run at least (2) Dedicated Lines 20 Amperes (Big 3 for Home).


I'd do more than that. In fact I would (and do) buy amps that are fine with 240V and go that route to keep the legs balanced.


----------



## Truconcept (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks alot 4 the input, good stuff!

id be willing 2 sacrifice some loudness if i wouldn't need concrete
however i could use the concrete corner in my basement and cut costs in half?
what about some mdf walls/roof?

this room is a prototype and doesnt have 2 be clean or pro

i was hoping it would be as simple as buying a pre-made sauna room
and covering it in many layers of secondskin
im half tempted 2 sneak some of my house stereo into a hotel with a sauna
just 2 see how the acoustics are in one of those room
they hold in the hot air and steam so sound should be easy?

if i got this goin and goin good
it would quickly turn into my computer room


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Acoustical barriers and thermal barriers are not the same. 

Plus using something like second skin in a home environment is not only cost inefficient but it's not the right application. Something like second skin is used to improve speaker response by making its surrounding more rigid and controlling resonances. In a home environment where sound proofing is the goal you'd want to look into closed and open called foam (think egg crates) and mass loaded vinyl.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've done something similar to this a year or so ago in my closet. I set up my old receiver/amp, plugged in an EQ and cut out all the mid range and highs, and wired up four 12s and a 10 all stacked up on top of each other. Turn it on, close the door, play some nice rap music with low bass and let 'er rip.

It was pretty intense, louder than any car I've been in at the time. However it's an 80 year old house so I couldn't blast it for too long or the neighbors upstairs would get irritated.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Basement, do that. Think about how long the wavelengths are and the fact that you are simply pressurizing the space, much like a car. As the pressure increases the huge amount of surface area will WANT to move, that movement is what your neighbors hear.

Like I say, ideally a room in a room with the outer room being concrete or block and isolated from the inner room (floating) is your best bet. That means two doors also.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I stumbled across this site while looking for some cheaper MLV. There are some very untrusting industrial applications here that could be very useful in a home or car audio environment. If I could just figure out how to get my hands on some of this stuff. 
http://www.armacell.com/www/armacell/armacell.nsf/ansHTMLSeitenLookUp/INT-Sound_Frame?OpenDocument


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Fricasseekid said:


> If I could just figure out how to get my hands on some of this stuff.


Like how much of it? I have some scrap.... I think.....


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

chad said:


> Like how much of it? I have some scrap.... I think.....


If this stuff is the same armaflex that we use to insulate HVAC drains then it would be an excellent replacement for something like luxury liner pro. That armacell company makes many products for many application. Some of the heavier and thicker stuff would probably work well to line the back of a truck cab to get better boundary loading effects for sub frequencies. 

What exactly do you have?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Fricasseekid said:


> If this stuff is the same armaflex that we use to insulate HVAC drains then it would be an excellent replacement for something like luxury liner pro.
> 
> What exactly do you have?


Bingo. I also use it in sheets and it also comes with mass loaded vinyl bonded to it.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

chad said:


> Bingo. I also use it in sheets and it also comes with mass loaded vinyl bonded to it.


Where did you get it and is the price much better than the stuff marketed for car audio?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I actually spec it and have the contractor get it for me or I get it from our central stores here (University) Price... I don't care


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

chad said:


> I actually spec it and have the contractor get it for me or I get it from our central stores here (University) Price... I don't care


Must be nice. Wanna buy me some?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'll need your Illinois State FOAPAL number


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Ugh...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Eh, it's a job


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not even sure what we just talked about. All I know is that I'm not any closer to scoring some sheets of armaflex.


----------



## Truconcept (Jan 7, 2013)

Fricasseekid said:


> I stumbled across this site while looking for some cheaper MLV. There are some very untrusting industrial applications here that could be very useful in a home or car audio environment. If I could just figure out how to get my hands on some of this stuff.
> http://www.armacell.com/www/armacell/armacell.nsf/ansHTMLSeitenLookUp/INT-Sound_Frame?OpenDocument


for some reason those blue rooms scream "the answer" 2 me


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Armacel Technical Library

The site linked above has some excellent resources in their technical library. You can ignore all the math if you want and just try reading about the concepts. This might help you see why a wooden sauna room is great for holding in steam, but terrible at holding in bass.

Based on their calculations, having a massive layer with density 1lb/sqft will isolate bass at 40hz by only 5db. They claim the isolation will increase by 6db every time you double the mass. So if you can play 120db in your basement, you will need somewhere near 250lbs per square foot of mass between your room and your neighbors to keep them happy. These are very broad guesstimate numbers, but you get the idea.

A basement is a great place to start, but keep in mind the noise will still move upwards through your house and then outwards towards your neighbors. It's worth a try, but do not expect to get 140db and happy neighbors at the same time.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

But it's good for isolation.... not for absorption.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

This is always unique reading..... http://www.basspig.com/


----------

